# what do you feed?



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

what cereal do you use for your buns?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I dont, I use burgess excel pellets. Merry gets an egg cup full a day and loadsa hay


----------



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

Supa rabbit excel pellets


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Excel pellets! Muslei mixes are horrible, they look nice but encourage selective feeding and bad teeth.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Science Selective pellets. Mixes aren't great as they encourage the rabbit to selective feed. I'd suggest changing over gradually onto a pellet food.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

A little bit of Burgess excel pellets but mostly hay and veggies


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Pets at home adult rabbit nuggets


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

A few Burgess Excel pellets but mostly hay. Plus veggies and treats.

*Heidi*


----------



## bigbird (Sep 19, 2010)

I feed Pets at Home Adult Rabbit Nuggets too.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Allen & page breeder grower pellet is what my large lumps get


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

Burgess excel pellets for small breeds (minilops), lots of hay and some veg. They are thriving on it, excellent coats and bright eyes. They came with cereal and used to pick out the bits they liked which was a waste and not beneficial. I changed their food gradually over two weeks, so no upset tummies. They love it.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

wagg rabbit optimum nuggets, hay and veg


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

tried mine on excell and they refused to eat it!! so changed over to muslli and they both eat every single scrap!! plus they get apple wood to chew, veggies and hay. my mum is a chef so keeps all the veggie scraps for them


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> tried mine on excell and they refused to eat it!! so changed over to muslli and they both eat every single scrap!! plus they get apple wood to chew, veggies and hay. my mum is a chef so keeps all the veggie scraps for them


did u slowly introduce the pellets to them?


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> did u slowly introduce the pellets to them?


yes did it over a 7 day period! have to tell people at work about changing the food with rabbits and how delicate their digestive systems are :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 4, 2010)

Our bunnies have Excell Pellets, lots of hay and fresh veg every day


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

Science Selective all the way for my lot :thumbup:


----------



## careergirl (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh my, that's a load of pets lil muppet !!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

careergirl said:


> Oh my, that's a load of pets lil muppet !!


ok there are people with more pets on here than me!! they just dont list them


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> what cereal do you use for your buns?


The cereal i feed my bun and have done in the past is weetabix, they love it!!


----------

